# where do i start?!?!



## jadoreleschats (Jan 14, 2005)

hi - 

i actively volunteer, etc. and i feed all the feral cat communities in my neighborhood on a fairly regular basis. we have a LOT near me. 

i want to get involved in tnr and be able to really help them. we do work on building winter shelters for them, but i'd like to get more involved.

any advice?? tips?? 

thanks,
amy


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

First try and see if there are any local Feral Cat Spay/Neuter programs in your county. A lot of these programs either do feral spay/neuters for free or a reduced price. Make sure you get the FVRCP & Rabies vaccines as well.

Alley Cat Allies( www.alleycat.org )has a lot of articles and tips on TNR and how to care for feral cats.

Good Luck!!!
Abhay


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

yes, TRN is always good. You can't really do much better than decreasing the cat population through it! Also, catch maybe one or two and get them tested for FIV/FeLV to make sure they aren't sick. If one of them is, it's more likely that more of them are too. If they are sick, the best thing to do for them is humane euthanise them. If you let a FIV cat run loose, more cats will get infected and suffer as well.

Another good idea is to meet with a group of people weekly and write down all the ideas you all can possibly think of how you can help them. One thing is donations to help you afford to take care of them. This can be accomplished many variety of ways including creating home-made items and selling them, or Web site dedicated to get the word out with a PayPal donations link. The Internet is here to serve you if you can use it correctly


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Amy would you consider moving closer to where I am, I need people like you :lol: Really congratulations on wishing to do more. The cat nation and its caretakers are very grateful.


----------

